

Ask HN: another newb question - dschmidt11

I started watching an intro on node with Ryan Dahl, he sarcastically says "windows is important, like php" followed up by laughter in the audience.<p>i'm starting to learn php for what i want developed. even though node is newer, is it a good/safe alternative for beginners?
======
wdewind
My bias: I use PHP all day at work, but I'm also a front end engineer so I do
a ton of JS. I do not do any node though.

PHP is a great all around tool, and node is good at one specific thing
(basically request routing: node is quick if you are able to route the
requests out to asynchronous servers). For most things PHP is going to help
you more than node, so I would start there.

------
RollAHardSix
Short answer: Learn them both. Start with node.js.

